# V-CUBE 6b, 8, and 9 released!!!!!!



## Jake Gouldon (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok guys, I have some news:

















April Fools. Sorry. I wonder how many thread views this will get in an hour or so.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

... I'm so disappointed...


----------



## Shortey (Apr 1, 2010)

Saw that coming.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 1, 2010)

I knew this was an april fools joke as soon as i saw the thread.


----------



## Crossed (Apr 1, 2010)

Not even the first of april in Norway...


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2010)

Not april fools anymore, still I just came here to post that it's like... TOO obvious -yawn-


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

Waaaay to obvious.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 2, 2010)

I fell for it


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Apr 2, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I fell for it



I feel bad for you, seeing as you seem to be one of the only ones who did


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 2, 2010)

i fell for this ******** too..


----------



## heavypoly6 (Apr 2, 2010)

Crap.....ugh :[


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 2, 2010)

Not obvious at all! I did not think of it one second XD I was so excited


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 2, 2010)

I felt for it too 

You guys are mean...


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 2, 2010)

my heart rate went up 20BPM in 2 seconds when i saw the title


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 2, 2010)

And this is why I hate April Fool's day.


----------



## michaellahti (Apr 2, 2010)

My heart rate increased. Then I got angry.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 2, 2010)

There were no new v cubes, and now there are no v cubes. Why be angry?

Jake Gouldan, I know a person who can help you run to Canada if you need a flee for safety from the mob. Just meet me at the disclosed location at 2:30 AM April 3rd...


Spoiler



Why would it be in here?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

I fell for it, as April Fools finished 24 hours and 17 minutes ago here. Damn you. I thought it might be April Fools, but I hoped not. It would've been funny if Verdes' site had actually changed to say that as an April Fools Joke.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 2, 2010)

i figured it would be april fools, but i hoped it wasnt.....


----------



## computerdl (Apr 2, 2010)

i was like *spaz* *click*... then i started crying... i think i got an adrenaline rush before i found out it was an april fool's joke! 0.o


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 2, 2010)

Obvious.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

I believed it for about a second and a half, then I remembered what day it was. It was an exciting second and a half, though.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 2, 2010)

I so saw that coming!

Oh, & as I said over at TP:


> Who-yee! Missing vowels, new V-Cubes, Topeka, Petaminx, Examinx, Letter video codec, quitting cubing...
> 
> Man I'm exhausted!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 2, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> i fell for this ********** too..



Are you trying to get the ban?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I so saw that coming!
> 
> Oh, & as I said over at TP:
> 
> ...



So you're not actually quitting? Damn.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

damn it i would be over the moon if that was true because i got $230 dollars for my birthbay :fp


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> April Fools finished 24 hours and 17 minutes ago here.



Wasn't it around noon for you when you wrote that?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > April Fools finished 24 hours and 17 minutes ago here.
> ...



For some reason he thinks April Fools ends at 12pm.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> my heart rate went up 20BPM in 2 seconds when i saw the title



So close to actually being alive.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



doesn't it?? April fools is supposed to end at 12pm. (I think....) It's not the full day


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> doesn't it?? April fools is supposed to end at 12pm. (I think....) It's not the full day



Ok, I just checked Wikipedia:

_Traditionally, in some countries, such as the UK, Canada, Australia, and South Africa the jokes only last until noon, and someone who plays a trick after noon is called an "April Fool".[1] Elsewhere, such as in France, Ireland, Italy, South Korea, Japan, Russia, The Netherlands, Brazil, and the U.S., the jokes last all day._


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't it?? April fools is supposed to end at 12pm. (I think....) It's not the full day
> ...



Well, i'm in Canada, so PSHHHHH


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't it?? April fools is supposed to end at 12pm. (I think....) It's not the full day
> ...


woot australia!!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 2, 2010)

As soon as i saw this and then went to youtube, i said

WTF REALLY????????

then i came back to the homepage and then thought,

ohh one of these april fools jokes. yawn i'll just come to post.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



That's how I've always known it, but I also knew that wasn't the case in most of the world.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 2, 2010)

It's already April 2nd, 5PM here in Indonesia...


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Apr 2, 2010)

there are some jokes you just don't pull. THIS, IS ONE OF THEM. my respect is way down for you now.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 2, 2010)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> there are some jokes you just don't pull. THIS, IS ONE OF THEM. my respect is way down for you now.



lol.


----------

